# Best Police Jobs in Massachusetts



## s1w

Anyone have an idea of what cities/towns that are considered by most as the top jobs in Mass. as far as pay,OT,benefits,opportunities etc...


----------



## Macop

Come on, there has to be a few!!


----------



## Guest

The grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## Mitpo62

THE SILVER CITY! :t:


----------



## copcreamer

Straight outta Taunton. . .


----------



## cjmajor

Maynard


----------



## Blueflu1

Maynard?
I work near Maynard and have some friends that were former Maynard cops. I didn't hear alot of bad stuff about them, but I also didn't hear alot of good.
I could be wrong though. I take it that they are average.

We should start a thread, worst places to work. I am sure we would clog the board with that. Or a "Why your city/town sucks" board :jump:


----------



## BlackOps

I heard Millville is pretty squared away. :icon_hum: :icon_hum: :icon_hum: :icon_hum:


----------



## Mikey682

Dean College day shift


----------



## Curious EMT

Any job is a good one in mass..... no?


----------



## 94c

Wolfman said:


> Masscops Spelling and Grammar Police


----------



## Guest

Curious EMT said:


> Any job is a good one in mass..... no?


That depends on what your definition of "good" is.


----------



## rrpd2

At one time I would have said the Railroad police, not to many cop jobs around that gave you the freedom to patrol 6 states. But after getting laid off after 16+ years I would have to think again.


----------



## Macop

Mikey I am sorry to hear that brother, M.Kelly told me about that.


----------



## rrpd2

Aarron, give my shoe phone a call sometime, would love to hear from you.


----------



## Buford T

Massasoit swat


----------



## DVET1979

I heard that Cambridge P.D. is squared away once you get past their "CIVILIAN REVIEW BOARD". I have heard they have a contract stating that they will always be in the top 10 paid Police Department's in the Commonwealth. Also you get also of action if thats what you are looking for.


----------



## HPD104

Clinton Police has a great contract and a great chief. Plenty of action too!


----------



## Beowolf

The best PD is the one that offers you the job first...


----------



## j809

It's what you make of it and it's up to you to shine or be a slug and whine like a bitch daily.


----------



## s1w

Clinton PD and plenty of action?


----------



## irish937

Do you know anything about Clinton? Yes, it does offer action. Not Boston or Worcester, but still action. Their chief is a GREAT guy and a cop's cop. Ask a Clinton Guy if they have any "problems".


----------



## rhl

Mikey682, those animated avatars are way too funny to be legal. rhl


----------



## StickPinQuinn

I heard Quincy PD is really good. high pay and pretty busy.


----------



## Guest

StickPinQuinn said:


> I heard Quincy PD is really good. high pay and pretty busy.


Money is great, awesome people to work with, it is very busy, but the equipment/administration sucks.


----------



## Pacman

Waltham makes decent money, guys are great, front line supervisors are good too. But just like Quincy, Admin takes it down a few notches.


----------



## 48Weeks

I vote for the T Police. You get to ride the trains for free. The department is full of diversity. You have jurisdiction in something like 175 cities and towns. You CAN write tickets. Their academy is the best in the state from what I have heard.


----------



## Mitpo62

Here's one to ponder. Is it possible to have a great job, but lousy contract? And is it possible to have a lousy job but a great contract? :ermm:


----------



## SPINMASS

yes and yes, since its all what you make of it.


----------



## 1zero7

And the award for #1 P.D. goes to... 
Dean College P.D.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Middlesex Sheriffs deputy's seem to have the most toys :BNANA: :BNANA: :BNANA: :BNANA:


----------



## Guest

Mitpo62 said:


> And is it possible to have a lousy job but a great contract?


Welcome to my world.

You can have the greatest contract ever, but it doesn't mean shit if the administration uses it as toilet paper.


----------



## Macop

More comradory in larger pd.s, bull. What difference does that make. I say if anything more in smaller p.ds you get to know everyone better.


----------



## Buford T

Be careful what you wish for there Macop, sometimes ignorance is bliss....


----------



## CHROMECOLT357

You Can Work In Dighton On The Overnight Shift, You Get The Whole Town To Your Self. You Get To Act Just Like John Wayne.....


----------



## Macop

Buford T I must have missed something, what are you talking about??? I merely said that the comrodory in a smaller pd may be better than larger pds.


----------



## Pacman

Dept. of 155 personnel, Chief and Deputy are under fire. Captain position and two Sergeant positions going the way of the dodo. Ofc.'s disgruntled and contracts are a miserable pittance. We are NOT on this list.


----------



## jsc06

what about braintree and weymouth pd's.... i always heard the guys there aren't bad


----------



## Mitpo62

Nothing beats the Silver City. Home of endless, sparkling clear water! Ahhhh....tasty. :beer:


----------



## Guest

jsc06 said:


> what about braintree and weymouth pd's.... i always heard the guys there aren't bad


The people you work with are only a small part of the equation. I love 99.999% of my co-workers, but that doesn't make-up for shitty equipment, bad radios, shitbox cruisers, and an administration that is constantly out to screw you.


----------



## countryboy

i would say worcester is one of the best jobs...theres a lot of good guys on that department


----------



## Mitpo62

Best job in the CommonWEALTH? Easy; working in beautiful, downtown Taunton, home of sparkling clear drinking water and low taxes. Also creator of the phrase, "we don't have to and you can't make us." inch:


----------



## j809

Best job is getting a job in Mass.


----------



## Guest

I heard that Mount Ida College Public Safety rules. They teach you how to do vehicle stops the proper way.


----------



## wgciv

Delta784 said:


> I heard that Mount Ida College Public Safety rules. They teach you how to do vehicle stops the proper way.


Very true Delta.... I heard that Billerica EMA is also very good, like Mt Ida, they too are experts in M/V stops... In addition, their equipment is great, they issue all cruisers bright orange jump kits with giant Stars of Life on them... And as for the cruisers themselves, well, they are second to none...


----------



## Bin25US

StickPinQuinn said:


> I heard Quincy PD is really good. high pay and pretty busy.


Check this page out and you will get it straight from the rank and file of Quincy.( qppoa.com ) Quincy police patrol officers association.


----------



## daxxkid

wgciv said:


> Very true Delta.... I heard that Billerica EMA is also very good, like Mt Ida, they too are experts in M/V stops... In addition, their equipment is great, they issue all cruisers bright orange jump kits with giant Stars of Life on them... And as for the cruisers themselves, well, they are second to none...


Haha I almost feel bad, not really


----------



## Mitpo62

Vrrrrrrroooooooom! Wait a minute, that cruiser looks familiar.


----------



## Macop

Ya, probably your POV.


----------



## daxxkid

Macop said:


> Ya, probably your POV.


Harsh but funny^^^

I love this site, never had this much fun on any other forum


----------



## Macop

Most of it is good fun, but there are some nuts on here. And im one of em.


----------



## daxxkid

Macop said:


> Most of it is good fun, but there are some nuts on here. And im one of em.


Then I just fit right in...


----------



## Guest

"City of Champions" for the best job.


----------



## wgciv

Macop said:


> Most of it is good fun, but there are some nuts on here. And im one of em.


That goes without saying... you are the biggest fucktard on here


----------



## 94c

wgciv said:


> That goes without saying... you are the biggest fucktard on here


he-he-he


----------



## screamineagle

wgciv said:


> That goes without saying... you are the biggest fucktard on here


ouch lol.


----------



## NegroRotary

Please someone call the medic!


----------



## RCPD33

What might be the best job for some, could be the worst job for others. It's all in the Officer. Some guys/gals are gonna piss and moan no matter how good they have it and that's a fact! You have to make the best out of your own situation. There's nothing wrong with envyng someone else's job or wanting more for yourself, it's only natural and should be that way to a degree. But whether it's a city/town cop, campus pd, sheriffs, corrections, whatever....it's what works for you and your situation that counts most. If you aren't happy, than better yourself. If you can't better yourself and are content on pissing and moaning, than to heck with you. If your not content, theres always a way of getting things done if you try hard enough. If all that fails, than just get drunk!! :t:
</IMG>


----------



## Macop

Good point RCPD33, also you can find a dept where some cops are happy and others hate the place, its like russian roulette.


----------



## Mitpo62

C H A T H A M ! !


----------



## MCPHS401

It seems to me the small towns seem to be the best, not that I have any real experience yet, but from what I see the Officers get along really well and know each other well, know the community well, and know the people in the town well. I like the action aspect of the Job, but I would also like to have a great sense of community in the job.


----------



## Mitpo62




----------



## Macop

Now, now Stevie, be nice, he is still a pup. It seems the small towns pay more.


----------



## MCPHS401

Mitpo62 said:


>


Ouch, on like my third post to

*EXPLOSIONS*

exciting, no?


----------



## xterra55

What about the T? Is the pay decent or....?


----------

